# 2WW BLOATING



## LISAJTEE (Aug 1, 2008)

Has anyone experienced severe bloating during th 2ww- not the ovarian bloating, but gastro-intestinal or with your digestion?? I seem fine in the mornings and it builds up during the day, until by bed time I'm looking about 3/4 months pregnant and my whole stomache is sore to touch, as if it's going to burst Please tell me this is normal??


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Lisa!

I experienced exactly the same thing and was told it was normal! Good luck!      


Andi
xxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

lisa

unfortunatley hun, i also have the same thing!! i've always suffered with swelling around the ovaries however not before around my upper abdomen, i also look pregnant......long may it continue   

good luck for testing honey

love
Suze xx


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

thank god for that I am not the only one the, I sit at my desk and my tummy gradually comes up during they day, sometimes massie, other times its a I need to pull my top over it as its still protruding though not as much bit!!!     I am just praying        it is a good sign.  Had other symptoms too, nausea most days, worse some than others, the odd dizzy spell, had AF feeling - have now, but its not massive pains, some were worse earlier on post natural FET.  Blessed hormones eh1!!! 

Can somebody tell me please they have had slight wind (   ).  I dont know what to think to be honest, as I can get like this and other things when due on. but not the I feel ill bit, tired etc etc

Mrs clutching at straws me thinks and going insane!!!!
  

Good luck all !
Kathy xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yep, the bloating can be a result of the EC procedure but this, combined with the side effects of progesterone (eg cyclogest etc) can make you feel quite bloated and uncomfortable.  The HCG trigger injection before EC can also cause a wealth of wierd and wonderful side effects....both HCG and progesterone can cause pregnancy and AF like symptoms too...all adds to the confusion and frustration of 2ww   

Here's just some of the symptoms/side effects of progesterone (naturally following ovulation as well as progesterone support following treatment):

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms


Peppermint tea (or cordial) can really help ease bloating.....and make sure you keep drinking plenty of water to help flush out those empty follicles.


Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Natasha, I remember being on the medication, you are so right about the symptoms.  However I dont have that excuse as mine was natural FET, not drugs whatsover, even post transfer?  Perhaps its AF on its way, though dont usually feel sick, probably the trauma of transfer eh.

I just read your little history and so hope you get that magical result later in the year, you truly deserve it.  I am sending you a magic   to help  you out, your little pot of gold is waiting at the end of it for you to collect!!!!!   

lots of love and hugs
Kathy on the dreaded 2WW!!!!! and thinks its heading for a BFN def!   hormones!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

olgakorbut said:


> Thanks Natasha, I remember being on the medication, you are so right about the symptoms. *However I dont have that excuse as mine was natural FET, not drugs whatsover, even post transfer*? Perhaps its AF on its way, though dont usually feel sick, probably the trauma of transfer eh.
> 
> I just read your little history and so hope you get that magical result later in the year, you truly deserve it. I am sending you a magic  to help you out, your little pot of gold is waiting at the end of it for you to collect!!!!!
> 
> ...


Progesterone can cause the same symptoms naturally...I get many of these symptoms in natural cycle following ovulation as well....when on any progesterone support during treatment I find some of them are just exacerbated.

Anyway, thanks for your kind words and lots of luck to you 
Natasha


----------



## annienez (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Huns

Oh god .... bloating
I was fine until a couple of days before ec then i have suffered since . I am now et day and i feel it is the worst  maybe because i am sore still
Like you all i tend to be ok in the am but bu the end of the day i am so big i look 4 months pregnant ... Think this is our test to see if we are ready for tummy expansion. 

I am aware the progestrone also makes you swell too so its 2 more weeks to go. Look girls elastic trousers are the new LBD !!!   

Annie


----------



## mich08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi - firstly apologies i've never posted on a forum before and not sure of all the lingo you guys use..

I'm day 6 of my ET and feeling exactly the same - massively bloated and uncomfortable. I know lots of you are saying this is normal, and often down to the drugs, but is it normal for those that then go on to get a positive result?

Also, the waiting is driving me mad! I know it's sneaky to test at home early, but i know i won't be able to wait - would now be too soon?

I don't know anyone else who has gone through IVF, so any hints, tips and reasurrance would be great.

thanks x


----------



## annienez (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Hun

I know what you mean!
I am day 2 of et and i am doing ok but its along way. This is my first go and i dont have answers but i reckon you must do what you feel is best for you .I am struggling with the work issue   . I have had this week off ( self cert) and  i am due to return to work mon but my DP wants me to stay off till testing over . I have booked  to see GP ( who is great to discuss) but its worrying me . Everyone says be off if you can but i just dont know how i will feel ...strange feelings.

I am not thinking of testing at all and i have booked to catch up with a old mate the weekend before so having her stay will take my mind off it . i can guess its going to be torture . Trying to be chilled and cool..... no stress as this can effect body with the release of adrenaline !!

I have limited myself to just half an hour a day of FF as i could sit her all day reading .

Well happy waiting my ff and keep smiling and full of hope 


Annie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mich08 said:


> Hi - firstly apologies i've never posted on a forum before and not sure of all the lingo you guys use..
> 
> I'm day 6 of my ET and feeling exactly the same - massively bloated and uncomfortable. I know lots of you are saying this is normal, and often down to the drugs, but is it normal for those that then go on to get a positive result?
> 
> ...





annienez said:


> Hi Hun
> 
> I know what you mean!
> I am day 2 of et and i am doing ok but its along way. This is my first go and i dont have answers but i reckon you must do what you feel is best for you .I am struggling with the work issue  . I have had this week off ( self cert) and i am due to return to work mon but my DP wants me to stay off till testing over . I have booked to see GP ( who is great to discuss) but its worrying me . Everyone says be off if you can but i just dont know how i will feel ...strange feelings.
> ...


Hi & welcome

Yes, it's completely normal to get the bloated amongst other symptoms/side effects through 2ww....and same for if get BFP (big fat positive) or BFN (big fat negative).....there really is no way of knowing what's happening until you test I'm afraid. I've had pretty much same symptoms/side effects on times I've conceived as all those I've not (naturally and through treatment).

As for testing early.....at 6dpt it's way way too early to get an accurate result. Firstly, the HCG trigger injection you had just before EC (egg collection) can stay in your body for up to 14 days and if you test too early, this injection can cause a false positive result on a pregnancy test. You also need to allow the embryo to implant and release it's own HCG hormone and only once there's enough released will a pregnancy test be able to detect it....there's plenty of ladies who've tested early, got a BFN and thought it was all over and gone through that heartache...only to test again at right time and get a BFP...so all that upset for nothing.

The reason clinics give you an official test day is because you're more likely to get an accurate and reliable result at that stage....testing early just adds unnecessary anxiety to an already stressful 2ww....so personally I'd hang in there and wait to test when clinics advised.

As for time off work....well I've taken the full 2/3 weeks from EC off work, I've taken 1 week off following EC/ET....I've taken the odd few days and I've gone back immediately following ET....so pretty much done each scenario following 6 treatment cycles (4 fresh & 2 frozen) and it's made little to no difference on results....4 fresh were all BFN and 2 frozen were both chemical pregnancies (all top grade embies, some with assisted hatching, 2 blastocysts etc etc)......Obviously if have highly stressful or physically demanding job then may not be such a good idea, or at least take it easy.....but in most cases, I can't see how it can change the end result......but in my humble opinion it makes no difference at all to chance of success and is really down to personal choice as to whether (and when) return to work following EC/ET.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

